# Spoiled Eater



## rmbettencourt (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello everyone. Long time no see (nobody will even know me). Anyhow. I do have a question that my little one's eating habit. I have taken her to the doctor and he assures she is in perfect health. 

She is a very spoiled eater, I admit I did allow that to happen by letting her dad cook her fresh food. So, my concern now is that since we will be away from him for a few months, that she will not eat "normal" food. I am a vegetarian and honestly unless I just cook the chicken or whatever meat, I have no clue how to season it correctly for her. I have noticed that when I cook her chicken, she eats it but at a very slow and not enthused manner. And when I give her "nornal" food, she does not eat at all. I have even tried not giving her any kind of food until she eats. (Yeah that lasted like 3 days and I got too worried and just gave in to giving her the food she has now grown accustomed to eat). 

Is there a way that I can train her into eating her food rather than worrying that she will not eat unless she gets her way? Or will she just get accustomed to eating the cooked meat I make her (bland). 

Oh, here is the spoiled brat:


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm vegen for health reasons and Basil gets some chicken with meal + kibble + some fruit or veggie I have on hand. Our pups don't really _need _any seasonings. I just throw a few thighs in the insta-pot with water, take them out, let them cool, and debone it for her. No seasoning are necessary. 

Your baby get accustomed to it.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If you’re a vegetarian, I don’t think you should cook for her. She won’t starve herself. Yes, she’s been spoiled but this can be undone. Go get a few samples of food and find one she likes, them get some cans of the same food. Alternate between giving kibbles, canned and a mix of both (sometimes a little warm water mixed in helps, it makes a nice ragu), and see what she prefers.

My two toys get kibbles in the morning, a little canned food for lunch and a mix of the two for dinner.

Don’t give in, you can do this ! (One of my toys is very anxious and can go 3 days without eating. He’ll eat Monday, for example, and his next meal will be on thursday). Eventually she will eat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could you get her Dad cook for her and freeze it? Saves you struggling, and keeps her eating. Otherwise I would try her with:
1 kilo plain minced chicken or turkey. If minced is unavailable cook thighs in plain water and remove the bones.
50g liver
150g mixed green beans/carrots/sweet potato/pumpkin, or frozen mixed vegetables
a few kale or spinach leaves, finely chopped
1 teaspoonful finely ground eggshell

That is reasonably balanced for a short term diet, and everything is easily available. If you don't eat eggs try cooking them for her. Halve or double the recipe, and freeze in one day portions. My papillon, Sophy, weighs around 3.8 kilos and needs around 100-125g of the cooked mix a day, to give you an idea of quantities. 

You may find she is happy to eat one of the commercial tray wet foods, rather than kibble or ordinary canned.

eta - Should have said to just cover all the ingredients with plain, unsalted water, stir well and simmer till thoroughly cooked!


----------



## rmbettencourt (Apr 25, 2014)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I'm vegen for health reasons and Basil gets some chicken with meal + kibble + some fruit or veggie I have on hand. Our pups don't really _need _any seasonings. I just throw a few thighs in the insta-pot with water, take them out, let them cool, and debone it for her. No seasoning are necessary.
> 
> Your baby get accustomed to it.


Thanks! This is a relief to hear.


----------



## rmbettencourt (Apr 25, 2014)

Dechi said:


> If you’re a vegetarian, I don’t think you should cook for her. She won’t starve herself. Yes, she’s been spoiled but this can be undone. Go get a few samples of food and find one she likes, them get some cans of the same food. Alternate between giving kibbles, canned and a mix of both (sometimes a little warm water mixed in helps, it makes a nice ragu), and see what she prefers.
> 
> My two toys get kibbles in the morning, a little canned food for lunch and a mix of the two for dinner.
> 
> Don’t give in, you can do this ! (One of my toys is very anxious and can go 3 days without eating. He’ll eat Monday, for example, and his next meal will be on thursday). Eventually she will eat.


Why should I not cook for her if I am a vegetarian? 

Yeah, but it still worries me though. She completely no longer even eats dry food. And the canned ones will get mold if left uneaten.


----------



## rmbettencourt (Apr 25, 2014)

fjm said:


> Could you get her Dad cook for her and freeze it? Saves you struggling, and keeps her eating. Otherwise I would try her with:
> 1 kilo plain minced chicken or turkey. If minced is unavailable cook thighs in plain water and remove the bones.
> 50g liver
> 150g mixed green beans/carrots/sweet potato/pumpkin, or frozen mixed vegetables
> ...


Well we will go to the states, and her dad will not join us until Christmas time. So.... kind of hard to take frozen food on the plane. xD

And I will definitely try out some of those recipes. Thanks!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm veg and feed raw. It was quite an adjustment, especially at the grocery store! I don't often cook for her, but if she's constipated, I boil ground beef and rice. It's simple, takes 20 minutes, and she loves it. I have friends who take the instapot/slowcooker approach, usually with a meat, a grain like brown rice or quinoa, and a veg like green beans or pumpkin. As Basil said, dogs don't need seasoning (never add salt).

But back to your main questions, 1) She'll adjust. My girl gives in around Day 3 or 4, but it sounds like yours may hold out longer. 2) Have you tried adding fish oil? I've had mixed results with this approach, but it's worth a try.


----------



## rmbettencourt (Apr 25, 2014)

Liz said:


> I'm veg and feed raw. It was quite an adjustment, especially at the grocery store! I don't often cook for her, but if she's constipated, I boil ground beef and rice. It's simple, takes 20 minutes, and she loves it. I have friends who take the instapot/slowcooker approach, usually with a meat, a grain like brown rice or quinoa, and a veg like green beans or pumpkin. As Basil said, dogs don't need seasoning (never add salt).
> 
> But back to your main questions, 1) She'll adjust. My girl gives in around Day 3 or 4, but it sounds like yours may hold out longer. 2) Have you tried adding fish oil? I've had mixed results with this approach, but it's worth a try.


Yeah she can have such a strong will.... just like moi. 

No. I have never tried the fish oil but will give that a try.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - probably not going to be able to stick with Dad's home cooking, then! Does he have a recipe you can use?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

rmbettencourt said:


> Why should I not cook for her if I am a vegetarian?


Probably a wrong assumption on my part. I assumed it was against your values to cook or have any meat in the house. Of course you can cook whatever you like.


----------



## rmbettencourt (Apr 25, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Probably a wrong assumption on my part. I assumed it was against your values to cook or have any meat in the house. Of course you can cook whatever you like.


Yeah wrong assumption. I no really care what other people eat  my eating habits or standards are mine alone.


----------

